# RFC: pefs - stacked cryptographic filesystem



## oliverh (Sep 7, 2010)

> Hello,
> 
> I would like to ask for feedback on a kernel level stacked cryptographic
> filesystem. It has started as Summer Of Code'2009 project and matured a
> ...



http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2010-September/019691.html

Anybody tried this already?


----------



## nakal (May 9, 2013)

Sorry to dig this up, but I wonder why no one commented on this great piece of software.

I've been using it for quite a while now in connection with pam_pefs so that I get individually encrypted home directories.

Earlier I used geli(8), but it is quite an annoyance if you want to build a family desktop computer, because it does not boot up until someone enters the password. Now, with PEFS, everyone has his own password for his/her own home directory.

Thank you for this. It works without flaws. I have just one problem, a How-To is missing how to set up PEFS+pam_pefs. I wrote one in German and was searching here if the official forums have one in English. The tutorial in the official wiki only explains how to encrypt a directory, not the whole process how to wire it up with PAM which is much more important for the essential use-case I mentioned above.


----------



## mix_room (May 20, 2013)

nakal said:
			
		

> I wrote one in German and was searching here if the official forums have one in English.



Could you please post the one you wrote in German. It sounds like something I would like to try tinkering with.


----------



## Crest (May 20, 2013)

As requested the link to the mentioned howto in German.


----------

